# Ältere(r) Computer  /  Antiquariat



## Burkhard Mankel (16 August 2008)

Ich bin erwerbsunfähiger :unzufrieden: Frührentner und kann mich bei meinen bescheidenen Einkünften nur knapp über Wasser halten! Als solcher kann ich mir keinen neuen PC leisten und muß mit zwei "vererbten" älteren Geräten vorlieb nehmen, die mitunter :wall: besonders langsam ihren Dienst verrichten! Auf der Suche nach Veränderung dieser Situation komme ich nicht recht weiter und weil ich bisher durch andere Foren anderer Anbieter nicht recht weiterkomme, möchte ich auch hier meine Fragen hinterlassen:
Grundsätzlich möchte ich nach Möglichkeit das Äußere meiner PC´s erhalten, weil die Bauweise der aus dem Hause "Äitch Piii" (hp = Hewlett Packard) stammenden Rechner sehr leicht Veränderungen (Erweiterungen) zulassen: Das Gehäuse beider Geräte (äußerlich baugleich) ist so gestaltet, daß man zum Erweitern nicht unbedingt Werkzeug braucht: die Seitenwand wird durch einen "Hebelgriff" geöffnet, wodurch "Snapper" frei zugänglich werden, die die Frontblende beiseite schaffen lassen und den Zugang zu den Laufwerk-Einschüben freigeben, in denen die Laufwerke nicht duch Schrauben, sondern per Klemmen gehalten werden! Weitere Ausstattung zZ: ein *Pentium III 450MHz* mit 4 Festplatten, davon 3 fest installierte (6,5 / 20 / 165 GByte Speicher) und ein Wechselrahmen; daneben ein DVD-Brenner. Möglich wurde Harddisk 4 durch Einbau einer älteren Soundkarte mit IDE Schnittstelle, an die ich den Wechselrahmen anschloß! An Arbeitsspeicher stehen 128MByte durch zwei 64er Module zur Verfügung, bei Versuch, größere einzubauen, versagte der PC seinen Dienst (akustisches Signal beim Einschalten)! Rechner 2 ist ein *Pentium II 400MHz* mit CD-Brenner und zwei HardDisks (6,5 / 20 GByte) sowie ebenfalls 128MByte Arbeitsspeicher, an dem ich noch keine Vergrößerung testete! Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Kann mir jemand mit Tipps helfen, wie ich dem Dreier "Beine machen" kann? Ist zB ein Hardwaredefekt vorhanden, der keine Erweiterung des Arbeitsspeicher zuläßt oder kann eine andere Jumperung des Pudels Kern sein?
Wo sind passende Speicher-Riegel überhaupt noch erhältlich (Anschlüsse sind nicht zweigeteilt wie bei den neueren DRAMs, sondern Dreigeteilt)?
Kann ich für diese Bauweise vielleicht auch Mainbords für neuere CPUs erhalten (*Pentium 4*, *Athlon X64* oder gar *Dual Core*), bei denen die getrennte Slot-Einheit (mit ISAs) weiterverwendet werden könnte?

Wer kann mir helfen ???

Ich hoffe dieser Beitrag wird zugelassen und bleibt einige Zeit vorhanden, auch wenn das Forum nicht direkt für solche Fragen gedacht war !!!

Für alle Arten passender Tipps danke ich schon mal im Voraus ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

meine uralte Kiste war auch ein PIII 450MHz. Ein Montagsgerät... Da ging alles schief, was schiefgehen konnte - bis hin zum gerade noch verhinderten Zimmerbrand: Ich hatte den PC gerade offen, weil er dauernd abstürzte und ich mal kucken wollte, ob alle Kabel richtig stecken. Plötzlich fängt er an lalüülalüü zu machen (ernsthaft) und stürzte wieder ab. Ich schalte ihn wieder an, er macht wieder lalüülala. Ich schalte entnervt aus. Ebenso genervt schimpft im Hintergrund die Ehefrau.
Also, die Stimmung war schon leicht angeheizt... Wieder hochgefahren, dieses Mal kam nur ein piiiieeeeeep und ich nahm interessiert zur Kenntnis, wie sich eine kleine blaue Flamme am Arbeitsspeicher entwickelte. Mein "Uii, jetzt brennt's" wurde von der Frau noch bissig kommentiert ("Bei Dir brennt's auch"), das schlug aber schnell in einen leichten Anflug von Panik um, als ich wie'n Derwisch alle Kabel rausgerissen habe und mit dem Teil auf'n Balkon gerannt bin.
Gestunken hat das, wie die Sau... tagelang...

Achja, der PC lief noch zwei Jahre bei einem Bekannten ohne Macken... (nöö, länger... mein Kleiner is ja schon 4) Er wurde erst letzte Woche ausrangiert. Was wollte ich eigentlich erzählen? Ach so, ich hab das Teil also vorgestern zum Sondermüll gebracht, aber die Arbeitsspeicher liegen noch irgendwo 'rum. Was braucht der denn für Speicher? Ich könnte dann mal kucken. Ich würde Dir in meiner unendlichen Großzügigkeit den Speicher auf meine Kosten zusenden. Ganz echt, in Erinnerung an diesen Unglücksrechner...
Wenn's nichts nützt, kannst Du die ja wegschmeissen...

(PS: Natürlich nicht den Speicherblock, der abgebrannt ist... Mir fiel das nur wegen 





> An Arbeitsspeicher stehen 128MByte durch zwei 64er Module zur Verfügung, bei Versuch, größere einzubauen, versagte der PC seinen Dienst (akustisches Signal beim Einschalten)


 wieder ein.

PS: Schade, ich finde die alten Speicherriegel gar nicht mehr. Tja, immer diese leeren Versprechungen...


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (16 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

:wall:...    Danke aber meine Fragen waren wirklich ernstgemeinter Natur! ...:wall:... Gerade eben erst ist mir durch einen Computerabsturz :wall:   16 Stunden Rechenarbeit (NeroVision zur Erzeugung einer Film-DVD)dahin und meine Frau grämt sich, ...:wall:... daß ich einen privaten Filmzusammenschnitt für eine Freundin auch nacheinem dritten Versuch nicht fertigstellen kann !!!     ...:wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Meine Antwort war auch völlig ernst gemeint...

Nero Vision 7? 


			
				Mindestanforderungen laut Ahead schrieb:
			
		

> Prozessor und installierter Speicher:
> 
> * Zum Schreiben von Audio- und Datendisks: 800 MHz Intel® Pentium® III Prozessor oder AMD™ Sempron™ 2200+ oder gleichwertig, 128 MB RAM (512 MB RAM für Windows Vista®)
> * Für TV-Aufnahmen, DVD- und Video-Authoring: 1.2 GHz Intel® Pentium®III Prozessor oder AMD™ Sempron™ 2200+, 128 MB RAM (512 MB RAM für Windows Vista®)
> * Für Capturing und Brennen in Echtzeit: 1.6 GHz Intel® Pentium® 4 Prozessor oder AMD™ Sempron™ 2600+, 128 MB RAM (512 MB RAM für Windows Vista®)


Quelle: Nero


Kennt jemand ein weniger ressourcenanspruchsvolles Programm?


----------



## TimTaylor (16 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Also ich hab da auch noch ein wenig übrig ... 
Einige Grafikkarten (PCI, APG), 1x64? MB SD-Ram 100er, 1x128MB SD-Ram 133er (Glaub ich).

Komme jetzt grad nicht mehr auf den Dachboden.
Aber ich werde morgen mal alles Abfotografieren. Kannst dich 
dann ja melden, was du gebrauchen kannst.

p.s. ich hab wohl den Langsamsten rechner von uns Allen heute 
wieder zum Leben erweckt:
Compaq Deskpro 2000, 1,6GB HDD, 32MB EDO, Quadspeed CD-Rom
AT Tastatur und Serielle Maus 
Aber ne 100mbit NIC und Windows 3.11 wfw und nen 21" CRT


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



> An Arbeitsspeicher stehen 128MByte durch zwei 64er Module zur Verfügung, bei Versuch, größere einzubauen, versagte der PC seinen Dienst (akustisches Signal beim Einschalten)


was ist das für 'n Motherboard/Hauptplatine in dem Rechner?
(p-III, sockel 370 1ghz gibt's bei ebay für 10-11 Euro)

Wegen Arbeitsspeicher schau ich morgen mal im Keller. Irgendwo liegen die. Waren - glaub ich - 133er

Was den Absturz angeht: Ich habe auf dem 450er Musik gemacht, bis ich bemerkt habe, dass sich dieses Mistding (ich sagte es ja bereits) systematisch nicht mit meiner Soundkarte verstanden hat (Chipsatz vs. Soundkarte = Labilität). 
Daher kenne ich das, was [ooops] Sie berichten: 'ne halbe Nacht komponiert, vor lauter Ideen nicht mehr ans Abspeichern gedacht und plötzlich: fumm - alles weg. Es ist freilich noch schlimmer, wenn (wie bei Ihnen) die Frau was will. Ich kann's mir vorstellen 





> Dauernd schraubst Du an dem Ding rum - aber wenn man *eeeeeeiiiiiiiiinmal* was braucht, klappt es nicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



Burkhard M schrieb:


> Wo sind passende Speicher-Riegel überhaupt noch erhältlich?


Man kann die schon noch kaufen, aber ich denke, dass einige hier solche Speicher rumliegen haben, ohne sie zu brauchen.

Bei ebay: 256 mb sdram 133 (100/66) doppelseitig bestückt, gebraucht 10-11 Euro plus Porto
In München im Computerviertel: 23 Euro neu (Kingston) 
also relativ teuer


----------



## TimTaylor (16 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Ich habe auch letztes Jahr gegenüber im Shop noch 23€ für 128MB/100er Bezahlt. gut, war für einen Kunden, wo der SD Abgeraucht ist (Wie schaffen das die Leute, das SD-Ram Abraucht????) und der Server Dringenst zum Laufen Animiert werden musste.

Aber der Server Verrichtet jetzt hier gute Dienste als CryptoNAS


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> Wie schaffen das die Leute, dass SD-Ram Abraucht????


räusper
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/53743-aeltere-r-computer.html#post247365


> Wieder hochgefahren, dieses Mal kam nur ein piiiieeeeeep und ich nahm interessiert zur Kenntnis, wie sich eine kleine blaue Flamme am Arbeitsspeicher entwickelte.




also, Herr M*: Bitte noch ein paar Infos bzgl. des Gehäuses und der Hardware und wir schauen hier alle zusammen, was wir tun können. Ernst gemeint und versprochen! Fragen Sie mal den Chef hier: aka-aka kann (seeeehr) hilfsbereit & (auch ein wenig) großzügig sein.


----------



## drboe (17 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



Burkhard Mankel schrieb:


> Ich bin erwerbsunfähiger :unzufrieden: Frührentner und kann mich bei meinen bescheidenen Einkünften nur knapp über Wasser halten! Als solcher kann ich mir keinen neuen PC leisten und muß mit zwei "vererbten" älteren Geräten vorlieb nehmen, die mitunter :wall: besonders langsam ihren Dienst verrichten! Auf der Suche nach Veränderung dieser Situation komme ich nicht recht weiter


Es gibt PC auch gebraucht. Ich habe mir Ende 2006 für 45 EUR einen gebrauchten PC HP Vectra VLI8 mit P3 / 550 MHz gekauft, den ich dann mit noch vorhandenen SDRAM auf 256 MB hochgerüstet habe. Die Festplatte, 8, 5 GB, habe ich nach kurzer Zeit durch zwei mit zusammen 80GB ersetzt. Ein Upgrade auf 160 GB ist in Vorbereitung (eine entspr. HD kostet heute keine 50 EUR). Bei dem Teil muss man bezüglich des Stromverbrauchs wegen des P3 kein ganz schlechtes Gewissen haben. Der PC ist mit unter Linux m. E. ausreichend flott, auch wenn das sicher Geschmacksache ist. Tipp: einfach einmal prüfen, füpr welches Geld mancher bereit ist sich von seiner alten Hardware zu trennen. Da dürften heute PC mit 1,5-2 GB, 256-512 MB RAM und CD-Brenner für weniger als 100 EUR möglich sein (ohne OS).

M. Boettcher


----------



## TimTaylor (17 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

und das als OS:
dyne:bolic ? Wikipedia

Ich werde das morgen Abend mal auf meiner Testkiste installieren....



> Die minimalen Systemanforderungen sind mit einem PC der Pentium-MMX-Klasse (i586) und 64 MB Arbeitsspeicher relativ niedrig.


----------



## Nele (17 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

wenn du ein wenig ahnung hast, dann kauf dir doch die Einzelteile im Internet und bau den Rechner selber zusammen =)

So ein Duo Core ist garnicht mal soooo teuer. Mein alter Rechner ist mir vor kurzem abgesoffen und ich bin mit neuer CPU (Duo Core), Prozessor, RAM, Gehäuse, Netzteil und Lüfter (hab ich was vergessen?) bei knapp 240 Euro mit Versand. 
Das was noch geht und gut ist hab ich behalten (wie Festplatte und Graka).

Ich finde die 240 Euro sind auf jedenfall preisgünstiger als wenn man sich ein komplettsystem kaufen würde mit einer derartigen Ausstattung.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Wenn ich Herrn M. richtig verstanden habe, will er sein (spezielles?) HP-Gehäuse behalten. Daher können wir uns erst dann sinnvoll den Kopf zerbrechen, wenn wir wissen, was das für ein Gehäuse ist und was für ein Motherboard da drin ist. Ich habe auch den Satz mit dem isa-slot noch nicht ganz verstanden.
Mein Angebot, dass ich alles tun werde, um ihm zu helfen, steht immer noch. Und zwar nur deshalb, weil er hier nett gefragt hat


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (17 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



drboe schrieb:


> Es gibt PC auch gebraucht. Ich habe mir Ende 2006 für 45 EUR einen gebrauchten PC HP Vectra VLI8 mit P3 / 550 MHz gekauft, den ich dann mit noch vorhandenen SDRAM auf 256 MB hochgerüstet habe. ...
> 
> M. Boettcher



Das ist ja ganz schön, aber ...
einen 3er Pentium habe ich ja, der zwar nur 450MHzh fährt, aber gegen 550MHz doch auch nicht mehr viel langsamer daherkommt! Viel wichtiger ist das mit dem Speicher; entweder scheinen hier alle nicht richtig zu lesen oder ...
Ich habe doch erwähnt, daß da irgendwo ein Defekt sein könnte oder wenigstens eine Jumperänderung vorgenommen werden muß, weil die Bestückung eines größeren "Riegels" ergab, daß der PC nicht mehr starten wollte (ein helles Akustiksignal war zu hören)!

B. Mankel


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

was für ein Motherboard ist das denn? Und was für ein Gehäuse? (was für 'ne Motherboard-Architektur?)
Ersteres dient der Beantwortung der Frage nach dem Speicher, das zweite dient im nächsten Schritt der Frage, was man Ihnen technisch raten (bzw wie man helfen) kann.

ich kann mir nicht erklären, wieso der den Speicherriegel nicht annimmt - es sei denn, der (Speicher-)Typ hat ihm nicht gepasst. Ach hierzu ist nötig, zu wissen, was es für ein Motherboard ist. Das müsste draufstehen (meistens).

Frage an die Techies: Kann das nicht eher daran liegen, dass im Bios 'was nicht richtig eingestellt ist? Ich erinnere mich da dunkel an irgendwelche Einstellungen für den Arbeitsspeicher...


----------



## TimTaylor (17 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

wenn ich jetzt lust hätte aufzustehen, könnte ich bei meinen P3-500 mal eben ins bios gehen.
Aber es gab diese clk einstellungen, 9,10,11, 15 ms tralalala, mom, ich steh mal eben auf....

edit: hat mein Bios garnicht die Einstellmöglichkeiten. müsste nun am Rechenknecht oder am Server schauen.

Aber ohne Angabe wie Bios-Hersteller etc kommen wir eh nicht weiter.
Aber das ist schonmal eine Gute Anlaufstelle für BIOS Einstellungen:
http://www.bios-kompendium.de/


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

"An Arbeitsspeicher stehen 128MByte durch zwei 64er Module zur Verfügung, bei Versuch, größere einzubauen, versagte der PC seinen Dienst (akustisches Signal beim Einschalten)"

pieps heisst = speicher nicht gefunden

also ist es entweder der falsche Speicher oder im BIOS sind die falschen Einstellungen.
Zur weiteren Klärung bräuchte man den Typ des Motherboards und/oder die BIOS-Version. Ich bin aber kein Techie.


TimTaylor schrieb:


> Gute Anlaufstelle für BIOS Einstellungen:
> http://www.bios-kompendium.de/


Die Seite habe ich auch oft genutzt. Einer der Macher ist verstorben. Schade um solche Leute. Hats off!

---

Nach der Beschreibung des Herrn M könnte das so ein Gehäuse sein
http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/client/0,39024540,10000447,00.htm

"Das Innenleben ist gut zu erreichen: Mit einem einzigen, in Plastik verpackten Hebel wird das Gehäuse geöffnet. PCI-Steckkarten werden nicht von Schrauben gehalten, sondern von einer metallenen Klemme, und die 3,5 Zoll-Schächte hat HP zur Seite hin gedreht, sodass ein weiteres Festplattenlaufwerk ohne verknotete Finger eingebaut werden kann. "

Bitte bis morgen Motherboard-Typ posten, ich muss jetzt schlafen gehen


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn ich Herrn M. richtig verstanden habe, will er sein (spezielles?) HP-Gehäuse behalten. Daher können wir uns erst dann sinnvoll den Kopf zerbrechen, wenn wir wissen, was das für ein Gehäuse ist und was für ein Motherboard da drin ist. Ich habe auch den Satz mit dem isa-slot noch nicht ganz verstanden.
> Mein Angebot, dass ich alles tun werde, um ihm zu helfen, steht immer noch. Und zwar nur deshalb, weil er hier nett gefragt hat


Tut mir leid, daß meine Antworten etwas dürftig und lagsam daherkommen, aber ... der PC ist schon wieder see...ehhrr langsam geworden ... und auch ich bin müde und gehe nach diesen Zeilen ins Bett (gääääähn)
also will ich nochmal versuchen zu erläutern wie diese hp-PC´s seinerzeit aufgebaut waren: die Laufwerke lassen sich rech einfach wechseln; 5,25": Fronverkleidung runter (ohne Werkzeug), entsprechende Kabel an den Laufwerken ziehen, zwei Hebel zusammendrücken, Schublade herausziehen, Klemmen zusammendrücken, Laufwerk aus der Schublade heben, neues Laufwerk rein und Prozedur rückwerts; 3,5": zwei Kunststoffrahmen, in die die Laufwerke eingeschraubt wurden, werden durch eine Klemme festgehalten! Diese bilden dann auch die Bootlaufwerke (Primär-IDE), während zu den 5,25" Schächten nur die Sekundär-IDE-Schnittstelle führt!
Die Slotplatine (PCI / ISA) ist, anders als bei heutigen PC´s, vom Motherboard getrennt und im rechten Winkel zu diesem im Gehäuse verschraubt! Einen ISA-Slot verwende ich zB für eine ältere Soundkarte, die mir aber wegen zusätzlicher IDE-Anschlüsse noch gute Dienste tut!

Ich hoffe man kann sich jetzt besser vorstellen, welche Hilfe ich benötige!


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nach der Beschreibung des Herrn M könnte das so ein Gehäuse sein
> HP Vectra VL800 - Client & Desktop | ZDNet.de Tests & Technik
> 
> Bitte bis morgen Motherboard-Typ posten, ich muss jetzt schlafen gehen



exakt ... besten Dank ... ich wußte gar nicht daß meine PC´s sooo alt sind ... Jahrgang 2002 ?!? Aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch Motherboards oder Upgrde-Kitts, um diese Opas auf einen aktuelleren Stand zu bringen !!!

Gute Nacht jetzt aber!


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Upgrade-Kit
Conrad.de > Artikel-Nr.: 870790 - 51


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Es gibt ein Programm bei heise (ctdmi). Eine aktueller Version ist ctdmiw.exe (läuft unter DOS, aber auch DOS-Fenster, auch unter Windows XP hab ich's gerade erfolgreich erprobt). Es zeigt Dir die kompletten Innereien an (ähnlich wie Diagnosetools, aber die sind viel aufwendiger)

--> Softwaresammlung für Heise (lohnenswert, sich da umzukucken)
c't-ftp-Service

direkter Link (Heiko???) (kopieren und in Adresszeile einfügen oder abtippen)
ftp.heise.de/pub/ct/ctsi/ctdmiw.zip

In dem Zip ist ctdmiw.exe
ausführen und Du bekommst das Ergebnis angezeigt. Das kannst Du speichern. 

Der Bericht ist übersichtlich gegliedert. 
Im vierten Punkt (DMI-Strukturen) sollte Dein BIOS-Typ stehen (Hersteller/Version) 

weiter unten steht der Motherboard-Typ (DMI-Strukturen, Handle 0002h)

zB

Handle        : 0002h
Strukturname  : Hauptplatine
Strukturtyp   : 2
Strukturlänge : 8 Bytes
   Hersteller   : ASUSTeK Computer INC.
   Produkt      : ...


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> Conrad.de > Artikel-Nr.: 870790 - 51


Ich habe mit Hilfe der "Such"-Funktion bei Conrad.de nachgeforscht! Es wird dann ein Mainboard gezeigt, das ich bei meinen Gehäusen nicht verwenden kann! Bestell-Nummer ist aber dann auch eine andere !!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Der Reihe nach! Erst bräuchte man das Mainboard, dann kann man kucken, was damit geht und dann kann man entscheiden, was man tun kann. Ich kann bei diesem praktischen Gehäuse verstehen, dass Du es behalten willst (der Link oben ist nur ein Beispiel für die Vectra-Reihe, die es irgendwie seit 1995 oder so gibt). Im Prinzip ist ein upgradekit eine gute Lösung, wobei selbst ich mir den Einbau gekaufter Einzelteile zutrauen würde (was billiger kommen könnte)

Besorg Dir mal dieses Heise-Programm* von oben --> hier klicken, speichern und ctdmiw.exe aus der Zipdatei extrahieren und ausführen. Motherboardtypund BIOS-Typ/version auslesen, hier reinschreiben.

Dann sind wir schlauer (und bleib ja nicht bei den interessanten anderen Heiseprogrammen hängen *lach*). 

Wenn hier mehr Infos da sind, äußern sich sicher auch noch mehr Techies (ich bin ja im Moment hier eher der Anfragenverwalter  ). Hier ist zwar nicht primär ein Hardware-Hilfeforum, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen gibt's hier unter uns (ex bei mir) jede Menge technischen Sachverstand...

Liebe Grüße
aka-aka

* Die hier verfügbare Software ist urheberrechtlich geschützt. Es handelt sich nicht um Public-Domain-Software. Sie ist nicht für den Handel bestimmt. Im allgemeinen ist für das Verständnis und die Inbetriebnahme der Software der dazu in c't veröffentlichte Artikel Voraussetzung.
Bitte ziehen Sie zur Interpretation von Ergebnissen und/oder Nebeneffekten die einschlägigen c't-Veröffentlichungen heran. Die Redaktion kann keine Einzelberatung zu diesen Fragen leisten.
Die c't-Redaktion übernimmt keinerlei Gewähr für das einwandfreie Funktionieren in jedem Anwendungsfall und haftet nicht für Schäden durch Rechnerausfall, Datenverlust, Beschädigung oder irgendeine andere Ursache sowie Folgeschäden gleich welcher Art. Der Einsatz der Programme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Interessant wären Generell mehr Informationen.
Handelt es sich um ein AT oder ATX Motherboard?
Raisercard oder Normal PCI/ISA ?

Ich bin erst mal beim Doc.


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Plug&Play-Informationen
=======================

PnP-Header bei Adresse      : F000h:7000h
PnP-Signatur                : $PnP
Version                     : 1.0
Größe des PnP-Headers       : 33 Bytes
Kontrollfeld                : 0000h
Ereignisbenachrichtigung    : kein Support
Prüfsumme                   : 26h
Real-Mode Einsprungsadresse : F000h:8900h
Phys. Ereignis-Adresse      : k.A. (Polling inaktiv)
Prot. Mode Einsprungsadresse: 00000400h:891Eh

SMBIOS-Informationen
====================

SMBIOS-Header bei Adresse   : F000:6EF0h
SMBIOS-Signatur             : _SM_
Prüfsumme                   : 34h
Größe des SMBIOS-Headers    : 31 Bytes
Version                     : 2.2
max. Größe einer Struktur   : 75 Bytes
Revision des SMBIOS-Headers : 00h

DMI-Informationen
=================

DMI-Signatur                : _DMI_
Prüfsumme                   : 1Eh
max. Größe einer Tabelle    : 1356 Bytes
Basisadresse                : 000E8010h
Anzahl der Strukturen       : 57
Revision                    : 2.2

DMI-Strukturen
==============

Handle        : 0000h
Strukturname  : BIOS
Strukturtyp   : 0
Strukturlänge : 19 Bytes
   Hersteller         : Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
   Version            : HZ.01.10US
   BIOS-Startsegment  : EA8Dh
   Release-Datum      : 11/23/99
   BIOS-Laufzeitgröße : 85 KByte
   BIOS-ROM-Größe     : 512 KByte

   BIOS-Eigenschaften
     - BIOS-Eigenschaften                   : Ja
     - ISA-Bus-Unterstützung                : Ja
     - MCA-Bus-Unterstützung                : Nein
     - EISA-Bus-Unterstützung               : Nein
     - PCI-Bus-Unterstützung                : Ja
     - PCMCIA-Bus-Unterstützung             : Nein
     - Plug and Play-Unterstützung          : Ja
     - APM-Unterstützung                    : Ja
     - BIOS Flash-fähig                     : Ja
     - BIOS Shadow-fähig                    : Ja
     - VL-Bus-Unterstützung                 : Nein
     - ESCD-Unterstützung                   : Ja
     - Booten von CD unterstützt            : Ja
     - Bootgerät wählbar                    : Nein
     - BIOS ROM ist gesockelt               : Nein
     - Booten von PCMCIA unterstützt        : Nein
     - Enhanced Disk Drive unterstützt      : Nein
     - Int13h: Japanische Floppy f.NEC 9800 : Nein
     - Int13h: Japanische Floppy f.Toshiba  : Nein
     - Int13h: 5.25"/360KB Floppy Services  : Nein
     - Int13h: 5.25"/1,2MB Floppy-Services  : Nein
     - Int13h: 3.5"/720KB Floppy-Services   : Nein
     - Int13h: 3.5"/2,88MB Floppy Services  : Nein
     - Int05h: Print-Screen Services        : Nein
     - Int09h: 8042-Tastatur Services       : Nein
     - Int14h: Services f. serielle Geräte  : Nein
     - Int17h: Services f.parallele Geräte  : Nein
     - Int10h: CGA/Mono-Video-Services      : Nein
     - NEC PC-98-Spezifikation              : Nein

   Erweiterte BIOS Eigenschaften
     - ACPI-Unterstützung                   : Ja
     - USB Legacy-Unterstützung             : Nein
     - AGP-Unterstützung                    : Ja
     - I2O-Boot-Unterstützung               : Nein
     - LS-120 Boot-Unterstützung            : Nein
     - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Unterstützung         : Ja
     - FireWire (1394)-Boot Unterstützung   : Nein
     - Smart Batterie-Unterstützung         : Nein


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Sie wollen mich necken? 
Der Motherboardtyp steht in Handle 0002h 

[(Verzeihung!)] Sind Sie nicht Eisenbahnfreund? Vielleicht ist Dein PC ja einer von diesen hier
http://www.ureader.de/message/548712.aspx
(Witz!)

Phoenix Bios 4.0 Release 6.0.C
Bios Version. HP Rev.  HZ.01.10US
Mainboard KZM-6120

so wie hier
http://www.laptop1.de/computer/inte...e comp/messages/15336_FIC+KZM-6120+Board.html

gar nicht so leicht, da was zu finden...
Das müsste sich aber einer mit Ahnung ankucken HP

Nach ein wenig googlen habe ich gefunden, dass man da einen PIII einbauen kann (aber evtl. nur bis 550MHz, lohnt wohl kaum). Ist wahrscheinlich ein Slot-1-Board. SDRam mit 133 müsste gehen. Leider fand ich kein Manual mehr.

Sind die Techies mit mir einer Meinung, dass man eher überlegen sollte, ein weniger ressourcenhungriges Programm zu nehmen? Oder gar ein anderes Betriebssystem?

Andere Möglichkeit wäre ein anderes Motherboard, aber da fand ich keine eindeutige Klärung, welches Board da reinpassen würde.


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der Motherboardtyp steht in Handle 0002h


Verzeihung, aber ich wollte den Rahmen der Pklauderecke nicht sprengen; wäre auch besser gewesen, wie bei normalen eMails die Datei "anzuhängen! Aber ich sehe diese Möglichkeit hier nicht ...
Ich habe also die "handles" eggelassen ...
Hier nun Handle 0002h:
Handle         : 0002h
Strukturname  : Hauptplatine
Strukturtyp   : 2
Strukturlänge : 8 Bytes
   Hersteller   : Hewlett-Packard
   Produkt      : HP Holmes System Board
   Version      : D4066-60001
   Seriennummer : FR92414877


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Also doch nicht, was ich vermutet habe. Mist, gerade hätte ich dazu was gefunden 
KZM-6120 Motherboard - First International Computer, Inc in ACE Suppliers B2B Marketplace

auch das HP Holmes kann max PIII700 vertragen.
Es _kann_ mit SDRam 133 funktionieren _oder auch nicht_ (dreiteilig? also 168 pins?)

Hier fand ich noch mehr Info

"Comments  	System supports ECC memory operating in non-ECC mode. "
(so was kann man im BIOS einstellen --> siehe oben www.bios-kompendium.de)


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Sind die Techies mit mir einer Meinung, dass man eher überlegen sollte, ein weniger ressourcenhungriges Programm zu nehmen? Oder gar ein anderes Betriebssystem?



Ja, 100% Zustimmung. Knoppix oder Ubuntu. 
Ubuntu ? Wikipedia
Studio nur, wenn Grafik/Video/Audio Bearbeitung erfolgt.

Ansonsten hilft für einen Zeitraum von 1-3 Monaten die XP Neuinstallation.
Windows2000 läuft auch auf Etwas betagteren Kisten:
Windows - Tabellarische Übersicht <-da ganz unten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Noch ein Tipp: Ein DVD-Brennprogramm, das weniger Ressourcen braucht als Nero VE?


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

CDBurnerXP: Introduction and News


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp: Ein DVD-Brennprogramm, das weniger Ressourcen braucht als Nero VE?


Eigentlich komme ich mit Nero (Version 6) ganz gut klar ...
Lediglich NeroVision (bei Nero6 ist hier glaube ich Version 2) braucht halt lange zum Rechnen, was klar ist ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

oder finalburner...

chip.de/downloads/FinalBurner_23562149.html

einfach mal probieren, so etwas ist ja immer Geschmackssache (kommt auch drauf an, was man machen möchte)

zu Nero: Ich hab Nero 8 auch vom Hof gejagt und die alte Nero 6-Version wieder ausgegraben. Wie ich schon sagte: Gewohnheit und Vorlieben spielen da eine Rolle. Aber im Prinzip kann es sich schon lohnen, für viele Aufgaben ressourcensparende Software zu verwenden.


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aber im Prinzip kann es sich schon lohnen, für viele Aufgaben ressourcensparende Software zu verwenden.



Ohja, Hatte vor einigen Wochen auch einen Älteren Rechner zu machen.
WinXP, 20GB HDD, 128MB RAM, P3-800, 
Norton komplett, alle Messenger die es gab und Office 2003 (alles mal laden per Autostart).

Jetzt XP, Miranda als Messenger, OpenOffice sowie die
"ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite" (Gabs im Saturn fürn Zehner) ...

Jetzt lüppt die Kiste wieder Relativ flott


----------



## drboe (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



Burkhard Mankel schrieb:


> Das ist ja ganz schön, aber ...
> einen 3er Pentium habe ich ja, der zwar nur 450MHzh fährt, aber gegen 550MHz doch auch nicht mehr viel langsamer daherkommt! Viel wichtiger ist das mit dem Speicher; entweder scheinen hier alle nicht richtig zu lesen oder ...
> Ich habe doch erwähnt, daß da irgendwo ein Defekt sein könnte oder wenigstens eine Jumperänderung vorgenommen werden muß, weil die Bestückung eines größeren "Riegels" ergab, daß der PC nicht mehr starten wollte (ein helles Akustiksignal war zu hören)!



Ich habe nun gar nicht empfohlen einen P3 zu erwerben. Lies bitte auch einmal den letzten Satz, der da lautet: _"Da dürften heute PC mit 1,5-2 GB, 256-512 MB RAM und CD-Brenner für weniger als 100 EUR möglich sein (ohne OS)."_ Ich habe gerade einmal gesucht und diese Vermutung z. B. bei get-a-used.de einigermaßen bestätigen können. Von der Sorte Anbieter gibt es sicher noch mehr.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

Also ist der Herr M bisher so schlau wie vorher... Was muß er tun, damit er zumindest den Speicher einbauen kann? Bios?


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Also ist der Herr M bisher so schlau wie vorher... Was muß er tun, damit er zumindest den Speicher einbauen kann? Bios?



Zwei/Drei gleiche riegel rein. entweder 100er oder 133er ... nen mix können 
nicht alle Boards. vielleich mal die Specs suchen, wieviel ram das board überhaupt kann. oder habe ich was überlesen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> wieviel ram das board überhaupt kann.


2x256=512 max


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*

laut der aussage würde ich eher auf 4x128 tippen, weil 128 als Höchstes angegeben ist. 
Jetzt noch die Frage, ob 100 oder 133.
ich habe noch einmal 128 mit 133 hier. wenn der passen sollte, kannst den 
Haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> laut der aussage würde ich eher auf 4x128 tippen, weil 128 als Höchstes angegeben ist.


kann sein... ich hab da halt 





> Virtually any configuration up to 512MB can be reached using Kingston's 256MB modules.


 gelesen. Widerspricht sich etwas. Hmm.


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer / Antiquariat*

oder gab es zu der Zeit noch keine 256er ?



> Standard Memory:
> 32 MB  (Removable)
> 64 MB  (Removable)
> *128 MB  (Removable)  *
> ...



Alles ein wenig umständlich. 
und ich dachte bisher, Früher sei es Einfacher gewesen mit der EDV Kac*e


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer / Antiquariat*

Bitte auch die Bauweise der RAM-Module beachten: Viele ältere Boards vertragen nur die mit 8 oder 16 Chips drauf und nicht die mit 3. Vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer / Antiquariat*

Du meinst SingleSided bzw. DoubleSided ... stimmt, das gabs auch noch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer / Antiquariat*

Erstens das und zweitens gibt's das mit den chips
ausführlicher hier
RAM (SDRAM) wird nur zur Hälfte erkannt - PCtipp.ch - Praxis & Hilfe


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer / Antiquariat*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> laut der aussage würde ich eher auf 4x128 tippen, weil 128 als Höchstes angegeben ist.
> Jetzt noch die Frage, ob 100 oder 133.
> ich habe noch einmal 128 mit 133 hier. wenn der passen sollte, kannst den
> Haben.


Da bin ich wieder, nachdem ich den Tag über was anderes zu erledigen hatte ...
Wie soll ich vier SDRam-Module in meinen PC bekommen, wenn das Mainboard nur zwei Fassungen für Speichermodule hat ??? :wall:
100er oder 133er: Zwar glaube ich persönlich nicht daran, weil der PC nach einem Einbau gar nicht startete, aber falls hier doch des Pudels Kern  sein sollte, möchte ich mal den einzigen mir vorliegenden 128MB-Riegel beschreiben, vielleicht ist an der Kennung der RAMs ja erkennbar, welcher Art das SDRam ist:
beidseitig sind die Speichergruppen zu je 2mal4 ICs (SMD-Technik) angeordnet, auf denen die Bezeichnung *HY57V658020   TC-10   9901A KOREA*


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer  /  Antiquariat*

8x8 von Hynix Semiconductor
pdf-Datei
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/hynix/HY57V658021.pdf


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer  /  Antiquariat*

Also 100er ... 

Hättest du alle Beiträge gelesen, u.A. auch #41,
hättest gesehen, das ich geschrieben bzw. Kopiert habe, das er nur 2 Bänke hat.


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (19 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer / Antiquariat*



Burkhard Mankel schrieb:


> 100er oder 133er: Zwar glaube ich persönlich nicht daran, weil der PC nach einem Einbau gar nicht startete, aber falls hier doch des Pudels Kern  sein sollte, möchte ich mal den einzigen mir vorliegenden 128MB-Riegel beschreiben, vielleicht ist an der Kennung der RAMs ja erkennbar, welcher Art das SDRam ist:
> beidseitig sind die Speichergruppen zu je 2mal4 ICs (SMD-Technik) angeordnet, auf denen die Bezeichnung *HY57V658020   TC-10   9901A KOREA*


Ich möchte mich hier einmal selbst zitieren, um alle bislang aufkommenden Mißverständnisse zu eliminieren ...
Also es ging darum, daß ich den ASpeicher (ursprünglich 64MByte in einer Bank) erweitern wollte (Pentium 3) und nach Einbau des 128er Riegels startet der PC gar nicht !!! Meiner Ansicht nach kann es sich dabei nicht um einen fehlerhaften Eintrag im BIOS handeln!
Der Riegel selber beinhaltet die o.g. Speicherbausteine, 16 an der Zahl!

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nun einmal bei all denen entschuldigen, die sich dur meine Darstellungen und Äußerungen "auf die Füße getreten" fühlen (wahrscheinlich ist das falsch aufgefaßt, aber einige Formulierungen von Euch lassen darauf schließen !!!)


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer / Antiquariat*



Burkhard Mankel schrieb:


> die sich durch meine Darstellungen und Äußerungen "auf die Füße getreten" fühlen


 Ach nein, das gegenseitige "Frotzeln" gehört doch hier dazu 

Also sieht der Speicherbaustein so aus, wie auch der 64er? Dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso der nicht geht. Geht der denn in einem anderen Rechner oder ist er vielleicht einfach kaputt?

Ich hätte Dir gerne meinen Speicher zum Ausprobieren geschickt, aber ich finde den nicht und bin jetzt auch 'n paar Tage weg.


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (20 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer / Antiquariat*

Hallo Aka Aka!
Ich möchte Dir jetzt einmal persönlich antworten, weil ich denke was ich jetzt erkläre,  könnte den Rahmen dieses Forum sprengen! Hich hoffe, daß dieses "Geschreibsel" nicht für alle lesbar ... landet, da ich ein paar persönlichkeiten erläutern muß:
Mein Computer-Werdegang war folgender: Als Atari-Fan hatte ich mich bis 2005 nur mit *XL*s und *ST*s "herumgeschlagen"! Manchmal sehme ich mich sogar noch nach diesen zurück, weil sie einfach schneller zur Arbeit bereit waren ...
Weil nun aber bestimmte - für mich interessante - Verarbeitungen mit diesen Systemen nich´ möglich wurden, hatte ich mich immer schon auch nach einem PC gesehnt und ich ließ mir dann Mangels Kapital einen 200MMx (Pentium I) schenken; in einem Gehäuse, das heruntergekommen schie und mit nicht funktionierendem Sound, CDRom und 4GB Harddisk. Mit dem konnte ich mich schon ein bißchen an die Materie WINDOWS heranwagen und "üben", jedoch Rechenintensiveres ...   Bald darauf opferte meine Frau 50 € für den Kauf eines Pentium II (300MHz), dem ich dann auch schon mal intensivere Sachen zumutete, z.B. Fotoshows (per NeroVision) auf CD zu erzeugen, wozu das Ding über Nacht arbeitete! Bis ich jetzt die schon vorher angegebenen "Aitch Pii "-Geräte bekam, lief halt besagter 300MHz PC ... zuletzt mit dem 128Mbyte Modulen neben 2*64 MByte Modulen vorzüglich mit der Angabe: "256 MByte Arbeitsspeicher"! Da ich bei den Fehlversuchen das Modul auch in dem Pentium II mit 400MHz testete und dort auch vorerst arbeiten lasse - weils dort funktioniert - kann das Modul doch nicht defekt sein, oder ...

das wollte ich Dich "persönlich" wissen wissen lassen!


----------



## TimTaylor (20 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer  /  Antiquariat*

und es kam nicht privat


----------



## Burkhard Mankel (20 August 2008)

*AW: Ältere(r) Computer  /  Antiquariat*

Ging also doch für alle lesbar in die Schiene ... naja, wissen halt alle bescheid, was direkt persönliches habe ich sowieso vergessen !!! :-D


----------

